# Malacology



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Bring out your gastropods, bivalves and cephalopods!

Here's a cheeky little Deroceras reticulatum having his breakfast this morning.

I wonder what crops he's thinking about destroying this afternoon? Watch out winter wheat!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

No photos of molluscs here, but I learned a new word today. When I first looked I thought it might be something very different…"Malaka" is extremely rude in Greek!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

AVO said:


> No photos of molluscs here, but I learned a new word today. When I first looked I thought it might be something very different…"Malaka" is extremely rude in Greek!


 Yes I did chuckle when I saw a (Spanish, I think) TV series called Malaka, I though only a w4nk3r would watch that! :rofl:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

@Biker I imagine it would be very strange for a Greek person going to Singapore by ship and travelling down the Malacca Strait.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

:laughing2dw:


----------

